# H) Orks, Eldar & Menoth W) IG or Cash



## adamslassor (Jul 8, 2012)

Have: 
Orks: 
Ghazskull Thraka (in red) 
2 AoBr Warbosses (one unpainted) 
1 Weirdboy 
2 Big Meks w/ Kff 
8 Burnas and 1 Mek 
12 Lootas 
16 Nobs (Various equipment) 
3 mega-nobs (skorchas) 
5 kommandos (OOP metal rather old i believe) 
71 shoota boys 
35 AoBr Slugga boys 
6 Big shootas 
3 Trukks 
22 Stormboys (current) 
6 old stormboys 
Zagstruck 
Dakka Jet 
18 bikers (some nob bikers) 
9 Deff koptas (AoBr) 
2 Battlewagons with deff rollas 
2 looted wagons w/boomgun 

Eldar: 
5 finecast warp spiders 
Kneeling observer ranger 
8 harlequins finecast (4 kisses, 2 melta, 2 regular), 1 troopmaster, 
1 shadowseer finecast 

Menoth: 

High exemplar Kreoss p&e 
High exectuioner Resnik 

Solos: 
The Covenant of Menoth 
High Paladin Dartan Vilmon 
Vassal Of Menoth 
Vassal Mechanik 

Units: 
Choir of Menoth 
Exemplar Cinerators 

Light Warjacks: 
Revenger 
X3 Repenter 
Redeemer 

Heavy Warjacks: 
Vanquisher 
X2 Crusaders 
Reckoner 

Wants: 
Ig tanks 
Ig dex


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Any pictures?


----------



## Phil_42 (Aug 1, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Location?


----------

